# My Home Theater



## kiwiaudio (Mar 18, 2011)

Finally listing my completed Home Theater Equipment.

Epson 8700ub Projector
Seymour XD screen material in a home made frame
GIK acoustic control - more to come.
Outlaw 950 Processor
Outlaw 755 5 Channel amp
Outlaw ICBM
Adcom 555II 2 Channel amp
Adcom AC515 AC enhancer
Newpoint Theater Director AC controller
Behringer EP4000 Bass amp.
ART Cleanbox pro
Marantz CD63SE CD player
Toshiba BDX1100 Bluray/DVD (Oppo coming soon)
All 7.2 speakers Home made

Second Zone system from the Outlaw 950:
Sony Multi disc CD
TEAC Receiver
Carver C9 Holographic processor
Musical Fidelity X10D (retubed)
Adcom GFS6 switcher
Various speaker systems throughout the home, ceiling mounted, fake rock garden etc.


----------

